# ID Chart?



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

is there a chart that i can use to ID my cichlids? like i might only know the name of one or two cichlids.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

African Cichlid Genus Gallery


----------



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

GuppynGoldfish, That is a very nice and hand website to keep bookmarked. 

Thanks much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## lilvic21 (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you. this helps out alot


----------

